# Problem installing Insteon 2413U



## Day_JJ (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi,

(Revised post)
I am trying to connect an Insteon 2413U USB modem to a system running FreeBSD 10.0 release P9 (i386). It is a serial device with an integrated USB-to-serial converter from FTDI. I first tried to simply attach it to an available USB port. It seemed to error without giving anything useful so I loaded uftdi.ko (which also adds ucom.ko)
	
	



```
Feb 21 22:21:58 system4a devd: Executing 'kldload -n uftdi'
Feb 21 22:21:58 system4a kernel: uftdi0: <FT232R USB UART> on usbus3
```
It now appears to load successfully. The device desc `usbconfig dump_device_desc` is:
	
	



```
ugen3.10: <FT232R USB UART FTDI> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (90mA)

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0200
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0008
  idVendor = 0x0403
  idProduct = 0x6001
  bcdDevice = 0x0600
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <FTDI>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <FT232R USB UART>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <A704EOJV>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```
And the following devs are created:
	
	



```
15,17d14
< crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer  0xac Feb 25 19:43 cuaU0
< crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer  0xad Feb 25 19:43 cuaU0.init
< crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer  0xb5 Feb 25 19:43 cuaU0.lock
84,86d80
< crw-------  1 root  wheel  0x99 Feb 25 19:43 ttyU0
< crw-------  1 root  wheel  0x9a Feb 25 19:43 ttyU0.init
< crw-------  1 root  wheel  0xa4 Feb 25 19:43 ttyU0.lock
115d108
< lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  10 Feb 25 19:43 ugen3.10@ -> usb/3.10.0
```
So my question is how to use it. Do I connect to the serial port, the tty port or something else?

Thanks in advance,
JJ


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2016)

FreeBSD 10.0 has been End-of-Life since February 2015. Please upgrade to a supported version.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 5, 2016)

I do like the device. I just found out it is a smart home accessory.
http://www.smarthome.com/powerlinc-modem-insteon-2413u-usb-interface-dual-band.html

A quick cheat for me for modem diagnosing is to use other operating systems that it supports and take note of the chipset and interfaces it uses and work it back to FreeBSD with that...


----------

